# How to clear app icon default



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

Does anyone know how to clear the app icon default? Ie when you long press an app (in go launcher) and select replace I selected "use as default" on the gallery but I need to get to an icon pack. Any ideas?


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> Does anyone know how to clear the app icon default? Ie when you long press an app (in go launcher) and select replace I selected "use as default" on the gallery but I need to get to an icon pack. Any ideas?


long press and select replace then select 'theme icon' or something, will let you select between themed icons

or delete the icon then put it back

Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Birthofahero (Aug 18, 2011)

"anoninja118 said:


> long press and select replace then select 'theme icon' or something, will let you select between themed icons
> 
> or delete the icon then put it back
> 
> Sent from my 4G Droid Charge using RootzWiki Forums


I'm talking about using iphonus icon pack from the market. It won't let me select anything but the gallery because I had made some simple text icons. It's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## anoninja118 (Aug 3, 2011)

"Birthofahero said:


> I'm talking about using iphonus icon pack from the market. It won't let me select anything but the gallery because I had made some simple text icons. It's kind of hard to explain.


I kinda get what you're saying but I don't know as I've never used any third party icon packs except what comes with the themes  idk why it wouldn't let you choose that option though


----------

